# Where does it say



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Posts have to be sensible and coherent ? Most of the posts on here should be deleted if this is a new rule.


----------



## MR TEE (Dec 19, 2012)

yES BRUV!!

nEVER BEFORE HAVE I FELT AS UNWELCUM AS I DO HERE!!

i GET ALONG FINE ON THE SAXO AND FIT 500 FORUMZ NO HATE THEIR!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

What's sensible and coherent to one individual may differ to others, what disappoints me is when people go out of there way to be inflammatory to others.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

MR TEE said:


> i GET ALONG FINE ON THE SAXO FORUMZ


Now there is a surprise !

May I ask how old are you ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

THis one for instance viewtopic.php?f=8&t=308105 double standards ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

As well you know Andrew that's just a bit of fun. The other one's purely another attempt to start baiting the RS owners and end up in slanging matches :roll:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

MR TEE said:


> yES BRUV!!
> 
> nEVER BEFORE HAVE I FELT AS UNWELCUM AS I DO HERE!!
> 
> i GET ALONG FINE ON THE SAXO AND FIT 500 FORUMZ NO HATE THEIR!!


Ahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> As well you know Andrew that's just a bit of fun. The other one's purely another attempt to start baiting the RS owners and end up in slanging matches :roll:


eh our world is serious!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

...where does it say if you have a RS you have to put RS in the title even though its not needed or remind us every other sentence that we are talking about an RS even though its of no relevance?.

example posts..
does the RS have wheels?
my RS has gone into the red on the fuel gauge what do i need to do?
RS wheels, how round do they need to be?
RS lights, what colour do i need?
Washer fluid - how much do i need to put in my RS
paint thickness on the RS

:roll:


----------

